

If you want collective smarts, include women in your group  - jdp23
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/if-you-want-collective-smarts-include-women-in-your-group/article1736571/

======
jamesbritt
'It is a lesson for everyone from corporate Canada to community halls: The key
to “smart” groups may have less to do with brains and more to do with social
sensitivity – a trait typically found in women.'

Yet another article that is cool with making broad statements about a large
group of people because the generalization is favorable.

~~~
caf
s/found in women/correlated with gender/

